
Liquid-in-liquid printing method could put 3D-printed organs in reach - QueensGambit
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2019/11/liquid-liquid-printing-method-could-put-3d-printed-organs-reach
======
QueensGambit
Vascularized tissues are hard to build up in traditional solid layer-by-layer
3D printing. Instead, researchers have used liquid polymers to create a stable
membrane that do not shrink. [1]

[1]
[https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/pdf/10.1002/adma.2019046...](https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/pdf/10.1002/adma.201904631)

